
OpenWRT fork LEDE v17.01.0 “Reboot” released - pantalaimon
https://forum.lede-project.org/t/lede-v17-01-0-final/1763
======
pantalaimon
Slides from Embedded Linux Conference:

[http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/...](http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/ELC_OpenWrt_LEDE.pdf)

